# Silverscreen



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

HI,
Have a silver screen for sale,see classified ads section for details.


Terry.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

*silverscreen*

Anyone interested?


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well maybe..............but can't find the ad??

Any clues?


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi triple7,
On main page click on motorhome classifieds,
click on accessories for sale,
now you should find it.

Terry.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ahhh, didn't know you had classified ads there as well, thought that was what the forum classifieds were for....
I got a set of those for sale as well, fit same vehicle, spooky!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I couldn't find the ad either, got fed up ploughing through all the pages!

What base vehicle do they fit?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This LINK might help

Richard...


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

*silverscreen*

Thanks Richard,

I was surprised they could not find the add.

Terry.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: silverscreen*

Hi Hippypair,



hippypair said:


> Thanks Richard,
> I was surprised they could not find the add.
> Terry.


Well...I searched for your advert in the classified section using your name and then tried the word 'silverscreen' as per your *post title*. I also looked through a few pages of classifieds on the forum. Eventually I note that it's been found under the name 'silver screen', subtly different. I also note quite confusingly that your advert says 'Posted On 16:06:05' but your forum post is timed at 1:00pm?

Anyway nevermind....we all know where it is now, no press is bad press.
So,


> Exterior silver screen to fit Fiat/Peugeot/citroen 1994 up to new shape.Well used but good condition. £25 collected (inbetween Bedford and Luton). Could post this would be at cost approx. £7.
> Or we will be at Cornish Farm rally.


Do we know who made this screen please. I already have a one piece silver screen made by Milenco, and to be honest, it's crap. I'm after one that has a front that can be shifted to allow light in, like the Taylormade or Paragon SilverScreens.

Thanks.

As an aside, I must admit to never looking through the classified section on the main site but do peruse the *forum* classifieds, a subtle but significant difference I would suggest, especially when considering advert hits. In fact I never look at the MHF home page, and I suspect most don't, as its the 'forum link' which gets saved into the _favorites_, therefore always going straight to the forums. I would bet money most do it this way. ATB.

_edit--change Fiamma to Milenco..doh_


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> Ahhh, didn't know you had classified ads there as well, thought that was what the forum classifieds were for....
> I got a set of those for sale as well, fit same vehicle, spooky!!!


Pete4x4

Where's your advert then......... :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
because I can't find that either. :wink:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Triple7 said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, didn't know you had classified ads there as well, thought that was what the forum classifieds were for....
> ...


Mine was a while ago, no interest, Taylormade, it has the drop down bit at the front but it was for a 1990 so maybe too old for you.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-565663.html#565663
Price is out of date too


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

If you go to 1st page of this thread Richard has posted a link that takes you to my advert.

These screen covers are one piece and were made by UK ORIGINAL of Cleckheaton West Yorkshire.

Terry.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Pete4x4,
Thanks, sorry mate, but they are designed for an older and different van. I need Ducato 02/06.

Terry,
Sorry but they sound just like the one piece I already have from Fiamma, so not what I'm after.
Hey but a least this post has had tons of exposure and bumbing.


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hippypair,

Do you still have the Silverscreens for sale and will they fit a 1995 Peugeot Boxer?

Are they the 'original' silverscreens?

Many thanks
Lev


----------

